# Cat-Cat



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Just remember, I'm not the one coming up with the stooopid names.

It's for cats. I think it would go over better as a toy for kids, but what do I know? Personally I think a cat would get a lot more use out of one of the various forms of cat tree. But, here it is, for whoever is interested.
CAT-CAT


----------

